# Who Does Dog Sports?



## Mia802 (Sep 5, 2016)

Agility, Rally, Obedience, Flyball, Nose Work, etc

Did you pick a cockapoo specifically planning to participate in these sports? Or did you start training on a whim?

If you sought out a puppy for sports, what were you looking for? Which breeder did you choose and why?

How's your dog doing in your chosen activity(ies)?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie and I do Rally right now. We need one more qualifying score for our RN title. I plan on continuing on in Rally and also in obedience. She's doing well with scores of 85 and 95 so far. Years ago I had shelties and did obedience with them. After my last one past away I wanted another dog but not all the hair. Didn't want a purebred poodle - just not into them and never thought I would show dogs again. I discovered cockapoos were just what I wanted and so got Maggie. Then I found out that mixed breeds could be shown in obedience and here I am showing again and loving it. I've often got comments on how pretty Maggie is and what a good little worker she is.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I do agility with Chance who is my collie/lab cross. I did not get her with the intention of doing agility but with her cross it was likely she was going to want to do something. We have tried flyball which she enjoyed but I thought she was going to get too "wired" with that so we have stuck to agility. 

We are very much newbies finding our feet in the bottom grade at the moment 

With Molly my cockapoo I have done a bit of rally classes but although she loved the rally she found the class environment stressy so we no longer do that. She has fairly bad joint problems so can not do agility unfortunately. She was a rescue at 18 months and loves training but finds classes difficult so we mostly do training at home.


----------



## Mia802 (Sep 5, 2016)

Lindor said:


> Maggie and I do Rally right now. We need one more qualifying score for our RN title. I plan on continuing on in Rally and also in obedience. She's doing well with scores of 85 and 95 so far. Years ago I had shelties and did obedience with them. After my last one past away I wanted another dog but not all the hair. Didn't want a purebred poodle - just not into them and never thought I would show dogs again. I discovered cockapoos were just what I wanted and so got Maggie. Then I found out that mixed breeds could be shown in obedience and here I am showing again and loving it. I've often got comments on how pretty Maggie is and what a good little worker she is.


Good work! Sounds fun, I bet my last cockapoo would have loved Rally too!



2ndhandgal said:


> With Molly my cockapoo I have done a bit of rally classes but although she loved the rally she found the class environment stressy so we no longer do that. She has fairly bad joint problems so can not do agility unfortunately. She was a rescue at 18 months and loves training but finds classes difficult so we mostly do training at home.


Yeah, same with my current dog, Delilah. She has a lot of anxiety and class and trial environments trigger her compulsive behaviors (fixating on light, dust, reflections), plus she has luxating patellas in both legs. That's why I'm looking for a second dog!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep Molly has luxating patella in both legs and has also had a slipped disk so no agility for her!


----------

